# Yuck



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Do you ever put hours and hours of work into a project and then hate it? That's what happened here. I had planned on making the Jenny Haskins Summer Wine quilt, in coordinating colors and fabrics that I've been using in our house.

I made this first block, which was actually my "test" block but I'd planned to use it for a chair cover, but I hated the way it looked. However, I'd already pre-quilted the fabric in a tiny grid pattern, which took some time, and the design itself required splitting and 7 hoopings, and that applique... geez what a nightmare! Well like it or not, I couldn't make myself just trash it, so I added a couple of borders, a backing, and made a table topper out of it.

It's still ugly, but at least I didn't waste it. :grit:


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my, I think you did a beautiful job. What is it you don't like? I really like the colors and did you machine embroidery in the middle? I hope you reconsider because it is really a classy piece of work. If you don't mind me asking what type of embroidery machine do you have that does such a wonderful job? But, again the machine is only part of the end product the seamstress has to be equally talented. GREAT JOB.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you notenoughtime, I think the colors combined in this design are simply too stark. The borders helped a lot, it really looked bad to me before I put them on.

This was embroidered on my Bernina 730. You could do this on any embroidery machine that can stitch out at least 5 x 7 inches. There's more applique (machine) here than actual embroidery. This is the corner block (1 of 4) that are part of Jenny Haskins Summer Wine quilt, the embroidery CD is multi-format.

All the black in the scrolls and the center are applique, it's ultra suede, a real booger to work with. The background fabric that I pre-quilted is a very expensive Irish linen, and I just couldn't waste it!

Here's a closer look of the quilting on the linen, and before I added the borders.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

That is beautiful! Not ugly at all! :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - I'm use to seeing your work, and I think the difference in this one is that it appears heavier than other things you've done. Maybe the ultrasuede applique is what made the difference?

It's still classy, but it does look a bit different from normal CJ stuff.

And Yes, I've done a few projects I have to MAKE myself finish and was okay with the final product, but just never really LIKED it.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It's very pretty.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think the black border and toile border make all the difference in the world. I think it has a classy look. 

How do you do the applique? Embroider over a larger piece of fabric then cut away??
(I've got to start picking up tips now; I'm getting my embroidery machine next week!)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie you may have a point, it's a different look period for me, my taste tends to run way more to the casual country look, and this house doesn't look right with that... or more I think, I'm trying to cater to hubby's tastes a bit more and I'm struggling, LOL

You can take a girl out of the country, but you can't take the country out of the girl... :shrug:

Thanks amyd and Ardie 

BusyBees2, the way I do machine applique is to stitch the first outline onto my base fabric, take the hoop out of the machine, spray baste the applique fabric on top of that (cut just large enough to cover the stitching), stitch the outline again and remove the hoop from the machine, and carefully trim the excess fabric away, as close to the stitch line as possible. You really need a decent pair of applique scissors for this.

Then you put the hoop back on the machine, and the decorative edge (usually a satin stitch) covers the edge.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've looked and looked and I just can't find the ugly part. Where is it, on the back?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I would love to have that. It is PRETTY even before the border. I actually like it without the border. It would make a lovely wall hanging if it was framed!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very pretty, and classy!
Maybe it will grow on you?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well thank you ladies, maybe it will grow on me. It ties in nicely with the window seat and pillows I sewed, so maybe I'll get used to it. I would very much like to make an embroidered wall hanging, I have projects backed up to the moon, and I desperately need to start sewing some clothes, mine are literally rags!

I think however, the rest of that wonderful linen I bought to make that quilt with, will be going into my wardrobe!


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I think you did a beautiful job on it and I also so think that it pretty ..


----------

